# WW2 Warnird Museum



## Squirel3813 (Feb 24, 2019)

I just wanted to let everyone know about this great museum that I am working with. They take great measures to pain stakingly restore planes to their original glory. Check them out, they are a great non profit and great people!

Tri-State Warbird Museum

Tri-State Warbird Museum in Cincinnati Ohio

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 28, 2019)

Have a visit planned in the near future.


----------

